# any one else live in a state where its illegal to ride?



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

i live in RI and i hate it, there is no where to ride legally so it makes it tough on where to go . There is only a couple places to deer hunt, and most of the lakes have a 10 hp limit which makes my bass boat useless. i am self employed and have had it here. would love to live in a place were its ok to ride a 4 wheeler, there was a thing in the paper the other day talking about putting more cops on bikes to catch those "noisy criminals" the whole articale called atvers criminals who need to be stopped. That was about my final breaking point. sorry needed to vent, just wondering if any one else goes through this?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow that sucks come down to southwestern pa you can ride here and wv is real close and you can ride the secondary roads there.

Sent from my C771


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Man come on down to mid tn. Most cops here don't even care if you ride on back roads. I've been pulled over once and he just asked me to wear a helmet. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We are a very friendly atv state.....many many places to ride.....where you live is to cold for me and that would be the breaking point can't atv or fish....shoot we got many airboats with Corvette motors open headers and bass boats with 250's on back of them in any river or lake 

the wetter the better


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

ya i go to florida alot i like it down there. i want to move to the south , i always have. just gotta find a place were theres work.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What kind of work?


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gm plant here in spring hills hiring. Ha ha there ya go


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Come on down to Arkansas some folks refer to it as Gods country


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

The deeper south you go the more relaxed the laws are. South La is like that with the airboats. We do have to take a boaters safety course even though most of us have been driving bass boats since we were old enough to see over the dash of daddy's truck and back it down. I have no regrets about living in the south. I absolutely love it. Not taking away from the culture of other states but I love Louisiana. Florida has its beaches. I love going to Tampa. If I were to move somewhere it'd most likely be mobile AL. Such a clean city that seems to be growing constantly. Just my 2cents. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

We have to take a boaters safety class????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes sir. Hang on and I'll post a link. In 2010 they made it to where everyone had to take it. Previously it was like everyone born after 87 or so. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I live pretty close to you in Mass. Not much better. Only two legal parks to ride All else you are on your own.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

wmredneck said:


> Yes sir. Hang on and I'll post a link. In 2010 they made it to where everyone had to take it. Previously it was like everyone born after 87 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know that lol. Wildlife and fisheries do the class? That's crazy. I've been operating a boat since I could see over the console. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Same thing with me. I'll have to get on a PC to get a link. It's on the LADWF website and yeah they'll do the course but you can also do it over the Internet. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

mossyoak54 said:


> Gm plant here in spring hills hiring. Ha ha there ya go
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.



Spring Hill is a nice little town. I have family that lives there and in Brentwood. I love it down there.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

mmelton005 said:


> Spring Hill is a nice little town. I have family that lives there and in Brentwood. I love it down there.


Me too everyone talks about ready to get out of here, lol I'm staying. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Move down south here. We have all the air boats boats cars and trucks that are loud. We have many places to ride and cops are friendly. Laws arnt as strick. Down here in louisiana is the oil field state. I work in the oil field so its good money. I cant complain. We ride alot and the food here is amazing. The swamp state


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> What kind of work?


carpentry and general construction. anything with my hands. pretty handy with a wrench


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

i have been trying to get everything in order move . no more credit card or car payments and i rent a house . so i just have living expenses . the wife wants to move as well , but my daughter starts high school and the boy middle school this year . so thats are biggest concern . not sure if we want to move them or not. my grandparents moved to florida a few years back , and my parents want to go there as well . i am not sure were i want to go yet . I dont have much to go on , but i would say somewere in the middle , would still like a little cold weather during deer season. the only good part about being up here is the looks i get at a red light with my old chevy pickup sitting on 33's with a almost too loud exhaust , and an even louder radio crankin country music. Its funny how many people question why i want to live off the land , i spend most of the summer on the ocean and the fall and winter in the woods , gotta good sized garden. i tell people at least i know were my food comes from, and they dont get it. especially the hunting part .


----------



## bruteforcebill (Aug 2, 2011)

Thom said:


> Well I live pretty close to you in Mass. Not much better. Only two legal parks to ride All else you are on your own.


 
ya your only about 10-15 minutes up the road were are those legal parks? do you have to register your bike? i heard about one i think its called red rock? in foxbourgh.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

bruteforcebill said:


> i have been trying to get everything in order move . no more credit card or car payments and i rent a house . so i just have living expenses . the wife wants to move as well , but my daughter starts high school and the boy middle school this year . so thats are biggest concern . not sure if we want to move them or not. my grandparents moved to florida a few years back , and my parents want to go there as well . i am not sure were i want to go yet . I dont have much to go on , but i would say somewere in the middle , would still like a little cold weather during deer season. the only good part about being up here is the looks i get at a red light with my old chevy pickup sitting on 33's with a almost too loud exhaust , and an even louder radio crankin country music. Its funny how many people question why i want to live off the land , i spend most of the summer on the ocean and the fall and winter in the woods , gotta good sized garden. i tell people at least i know were my food comes from, and they dont get it. especially the hunting part .


it still gets cold down here in the winter, well i say it does last year didnt really get too cold but the deer were still moving ( i live in the country above mobile ) sounds like the mississippi-alabama area would be pefect for you but man ive worked up north in Ohio and yall have some nice deer up that way, you could almost walk up to one and pet it i guess so used to seeing people


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

I live in Mississippi. I have rode my fourwheeler to town to school to the lake and theres a cop here and there that thinks his badge is crown but im not one to bow down so if i see that one i just hit a creek... Winters are pretty chilly recently and i am an avid bow hunter and love garden grown peppers... Floridas has got zombies lately... The South is the place for us country folks..


----------



## Litenyaup (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm in central east coast of Florida and as far as riding on roads thats a big negative...but any wooded area, I'm in. I do pretty much all my riding in grant. About 2 minutes away from the house approx 500 acres. I own land at river ranch and it is fun but about an 1 1/2 hour drive. Having the land there comes in handy when TCR I'd having an even I and a couple friends can trail ride. 

Florida is cool but I can't take my ATV up to store and get milk.


----------

